# What are you currently reading - non food related



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

In the cookbook forum Nicko started a thread about what we are reading, foodwise.  I thought it would be fun to start a companion thread asking what you are reading, now, that is not food related.  So what's everyone reading?  Besides the 2 books I listed on that thread, I have a bunch of books on my Kindle in various states of reading.  Right now I am finishing up the newest JD Robb "In Death" novel and will be starting in on "The Name of the Rose" by Umberto Eco.  It will be my third time through that book.  I also always have Sherlock Holmes close at hand.  Since most of those stories are short stories they are perfect between books reading.  I also just recently finished up "Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep" by Phillip K. Dick.  "Blade Runner" is my favorite movie and I had never read the book that it was loosely based on, so I thought it was about time.

Your turn!


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

You mean, like, fiction?

Haven't done that in a few years, since the kids got too old for nightly chapter installments on the  "Harry Potter" books.

Used to sneak in a novel on a day off, usually one of LeCarre's spy ones, but haven't done that in a while.

The youngest is 12 now, last summer he picked up the complete collection of Sherlock Holmes and ploughed through it in three days.  Now he ploughs through Dan Brown's stuff in a day or so. 

Huh, lounging around on a deck chair under the hot sun with a cool beverage and a fat juicy novel is a dream to keep me going until Vancouver's famous "rainy season" dries up.........


----------



## the-boy-nurse (Aug 9, 2010)

Recently finished Pirate Latitudes by Michael Chriton- sadly his last work. It was good but clearly unfinished, as posthumously published books are. Currently reading through Side Jobs by Jim Butcher, which is a collection of short stories from the Dresden Files. Trying to fight off withdrawal symptoms from the main story line. (next book has been postponed until July). The Dresden files are written in the first person, which I always find fascinating, and are a weird mix of classic noir meets Buffy the vampire slayer with a sarcastic sense of humor. They made a short lived TV series that was in all honesty- terrible. But the books are awesome. In fact His other series Codex Alera was also fantastic. If you're a fan of the fantasy genre check it out. Butcher has supplanted Chriton, Grisham, Brooks, and Herbert as my favorite author. Is that crazy?

On the non-fiction side been going through Thomas Moser's How to Build Shaker Furniture. The technique and instruction found in the pages are great but it also reads like a manifesto on creativity and design.


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm reading _The Girl Who Played With Fire _by Steig Larsson... I was given the first book in the trilogy for Christmas, and loved it so I went out and bought the second one. I'm rather stingy but I will buy the third one in hardcover if I must.

Pete, The Name of the Rose was an amazing read and I'm sure you will enjoy it.

I'm unsure of the author's name but I highly recommend "Children of the Arbat" if it is still in print. I read that back in the 80's and I really enjoyed it.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Foodpump, it doesn't have to be fiction, just not food related.

Leeniek, I am a huge fan of "The Name of the Rose."  This will be my third time through it, though it has probably been 10-12 years since I last read it.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I like Eco; I'm particularly impressed with his translator too. 

I've been enjoying Side Jobs by Jim Butcher. And reading a bunch of technical stuff about Linux (Debian) for a new server I'm building for home use.


----------



## indygal (Dec 7, 2010)

Sorry, I don't know how to clear this html up I love this service for books/recommendations.

DD

quality="high" wmode="transparent"
FlashVars="id=4860927&shelf=read&title=Donna's bookshelf: read&host=www.goodreads.com&sort=avg_rating&order=d&params=amazon,,dest_site,goodreads">

Donna's bookshelf: read



More of Donna's books »


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

Pete, have you read any other books by Umberto Eco? I've read _Foucault's Pendulum_... and I remember it took a bit to start off but then the story was quite good. I think I read _The Name of The Ros_e about twenty years ago... It's definitely time for a re-read.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

All of Eco's books are difficult starts. It's on purpose. He's trying to create in you the right reader for the rest of the book. Or so he's said anyway. Whether it works is up for debate. I liked Focault's Pendulum the best of his books.


----------



## breadmaker man (Jan 25, 2011)

The richest man in babylon. Not a bad read for a self help book but a lot of it is a little obvious. After I finsih that I'll start on American Psycho by Bret Easton Ellis


----------



## lolamb10 (Feb 17, 2010)

i loooove anything bill bryson -- he is a hilarious writer.  highly recommend this work, esp "a walk in the woods," about his attempt to walk the appalachian trail with an equally out of shape middle aged friend...


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I have read "Foucault's Pendulum", though it was quite some time ago.  I also started "The Island of the Day Before" although I never finished it.


----------



## breadmaker man (Jan 25, 2011)

lolamb10 said:


> i loooove anything bill bryson -- he is a hilarious writer. highly recommend this work, esp "a walk in the woods," about his attempt to walk the appalachian trail with an equally out of shape middle aged friend...


Yes, he's excellent. Has a great writing style. I loved " A short history of almost everything".


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Pete said:


> I have read "Foucault's Pendulum", though it was quite some time ago. I also started "The Island of the Day Before" although I never finished it.


I bounced off of "The Island of the Day Before" a few times before I finished it too.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

I read the _"Chicago Sun-Times"_ and the _"Chicago Tribune"_ cover to cover _(mostly)_ every day if I can. Does that count for this thread?


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

IceMan, sure it counts.


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

bedside book of bad girls>>>keep your minds outta the gutter boys...its about outlaw women in the american west....gotta tell ya, they were some tough broads that i certainly wouldn't want to meet, even on a well lit street...yeah, booze and guns. that's always such an interesting mix!

joey


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Booze, guns and women. Sounds like my kind of book!!!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## kcz (Dec 14, 2006)

Loved _The Name of the Rose. The Mysterious Flame of Queen Loana_ is in my To-Read pile.

I'm trying to get through Norman Mailer's _Ancient Evenings._ He's supposed to be such a good writer, I thought I should read at least one of his books. This is my third attempt. Finally, on page 39, I realize that the narrator is dead when he sees a scorpion chewing on the foot of a mummy and feels a pain in his foot. He's actually one of his body's 7 spirits, called the Ka, not to be confused with the Ba or Ra. Now we're into all the ancient Egyptian gods, each of whose name has >25 letters and only 2 vowels. I don't see myself making it through this hefty book.

I need something with booze, guns, and hot men. More *my* kind of book. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## pastryhall (Jan 20, 2011)

I just started reading Confessions of a Pagan Nun by Kate Horsley. It is not a huge book, but so far enjoyable.


----------



## eat cake (Feb 21, 2011)

Reading "Secret of the Ages"-Robert Collier.  Fasinating read into the ones concious / subconcious mind. Cannot put it down!!


----------



## sniper (Mar 3, 2011)

Right now? The last months issue of Soldier of Fortune magazine. Does that count? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

_Using Samba_ and another on administering linux. Still working on that stupid server.


----------



## needtofeed (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm not into reading heavy stuff in my spare time.  I love reading books that have been made into movies (before I go and see the movie as I like to get my own version of the imagery and characters in my head) so I have just finished "the Kings Speech".  Haven't got around to seeing the movie yet but I am glad that I read the book first.  Looking for another good book to get stuck into, I am glad that you reminded me of "The Name of the Rose" - it is on my bookshelf too (it is one of my husbands favourites) so might get that out for a reread.  I love anything by Jeffery Deaver ("The Bone Collector" was made into a movie starring Denzel Washington and Angeline Jolie ), Kathy Reichs (author of books that the "Bones" series is based on - the books are FAR better than the TV series) and the James Patterson Alex Cross novels ("Kiss the Girls", "Along came a Spider" are two that spring to mind that have been made into movies). Oh, I nearly forgot "The Time Travellers wife" (starring Eric Bana yum!) and the "Twilight" Saga series (sorry to admit that one but the books are pretty hard to put down once you start).  Would also recommend Vikas Swarups "Q & A" which was released as "Slumdog Millionaire" (both are actually completely different to each other so it doesnt matter which order you read/see movie in) and Gregory Roberts "Shantaram" - which I don't think has at this stage been made into a movie.  It is pretty heavy going in parts and is based on the authors actual true life experiences.  Enjoy your leisure time!!


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

Charles de Lint's  Muse and Reverie it's a collection of short stories involving his Newford Characters.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Just finally finishing up "The Name of the Rose."  After that I think I'm going to go for some lighted hearted fluff.  Probably read Hammerhead Ranch Motel, part of the Tim Dorsey series featuring the Floridaphile loving, serial killer Serge and his drugged out companion Coleman.  It's tasteless, sophomoric pulp, but so fun to read!!


----------



## brook (Oct 27, 1999)

For fun, I have been reading my way through Louise Penny's  Chief Inspector Gamache mysteries, though they are a bit uneven. Each book can stand alone, but since many characters reappear and develop, it is better to read them in the order they were published. For literature, I recently started reading books by the Irish writer, Colm Toibin. HIs writing style is so luminous that I feel regretful when the book ends. Ditto for Kazuo Ishiguro and, to a slightly lesser extent, A. B. Yehoshua. Robertson Davies was also a wonderful writer of books, often trilogies, with interesting plots. I have given The Deptford Trilogy to several people who were recuperating from illnesses and they all liked it -- and him -- too.


----------



## mustaroad (May 15, 2010)

dorky student here. Nowheres to goes after work most times so I read dual language book Don Quijote de la Mancha to bone up on spanish golden age literature and espanol por la cucina.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

I am reading "A simple idea" by Stephen Key. I read very little fiction. I've always been that way.


----------



## agchief (May 30, 2010)

"i loooove anything bill bryson -- he is a hilarious writer.  highly recommend this work, esp "a walk in the woods," about his attempt to walk the appalachian trail with an equally out of shape middle aged friend..."

I loved that book...I in the middle of Bryson's "History of the Home" (Not sure if that is the correct title...I don't have the book handy)

I didn't realize how much went into the development of the modern house...and his side "walk-abouts" into obscure histories and not quite so famous people is fascinating.

(but then...I am a complete Geek).

I also have "A conversation with Woody Allen, Director's Notes" and the latest Anne Tyler novel, a book about dogs, and several magazines...and not much time left for anything else.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Pete,

I had read the " Good Earth " by *Pearl S. Buck* and fell in love with her style of writing. I have since bought 6 more of her books and I am now reading " Imperial Woman ".

Much of her writings describe the intricate lives of the people of China, from the hard working rice farmer to the Emperor.

Thanks


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

I got the Barnes & Noble e-reader  "Nook" just before Christmas this past year,  and I'm loving it! 

Right now I'm reading "Breakthrough" by Jon Queijo.  "How the 10 greatest discoveries in medicine saved millions and changed our view of the world. 

The March  selection for the book club I'm in is "Sacred Hearts".  It's a very interesting story.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

The Cat Encyclopedia  and Hilton(story of Baron and //Conrad Hilton and families)

I read a book about cats every week as I love them. I study their behavior patterns. Each is unique.I get a kick out of watching the things they do.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_*COMICS ..........*_


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Give me anything by Terry Pratchett and you have a happy woman.  "Mort"  would be my all time favourite, verrrry closely followed by "Going Postal".  All the "Disc World" books go down very well.  Currently (slowly) reading "Small Gods" - it really is hilarious.

I generally get to read them on planes/trains/buses etc.  Unfortunately for other passengers, I'll burst out laughing at intervals, and I'm sure they all think I'm quite mad. Ah well, no-one takes the seat next to me if they can avoid it.  I just can't help it - he is a great writer.  On a more sombre note, he has developed Alzeihemer's disease (reportedly) so we may not see much more from him.  It will be a shame, if what has been said is true, to lose such a great talent in the literary world.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

The entire works of sherlock holmes and the father brown mysteries. Both freebies with my new kindle. I've even found a Bernard cornwell that i didnt know existed. Thought id read them all


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Bughut, I can't count the number of times I have read the entire Sherlock Holmes collection.  They're still great each time I re-read them!


----------



## adarlingshot (Mar 31, 2011)

James Herriot.  I love the series All things great and small! I have read them so many times and they still make me laugh out loud!


----------



## spatreats2u (Mar 20, 2011)

Haven't really read much fiction lately. Over the past 18 months or so, I've been reading a lot of personal growth/development books. I do a lot of audiobooks as well, as sometimes it's hard to find the time to sit down and read.

Curretnly, working on Fearless: Imagine Your Life Without Fear by max Lucado, Titan: The Life of John D Rockefellar by Ron Chernow, and Aesop's Fables. Recently finished Rich Dad, Poor Dad by Robert Kyosaki and The Greatest Coach Ever:Timeless Wisdom and Insights of John Wooden.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I'm now onto "Dune."  Read it once, 20+ years ago so it was time for a re-read.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

I am reading the last of Jean Auel's Earth's Children series, The Painted Caves.  I still can't believe that I have been reading this series for the past 30 years.  I have all six books and each time that a new book comes out, I re-read them all again from the beginning in anticipation of the next installment.  Now the run is over and I have to find a new favorite author (besides Diana Gabaldon writing about Jamie and Claire Fraser).


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

reading kurt vonnegut's 'bluebeard' and if anyone asked me what its about, i can honestly say i don't really know, but its very funny, an easy read, and sometimes that's all i need!

joey


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

I love Kurt Vonnegut!  I am pretty sure I have read all of his books.  For a light read I enjoy the Stephanie Plum series by Janet Evanovich... and yes like DC I end up bursting into laughter on the bus and people do look at me like I'm crazy too..

I just finished The Gun Seller by Hugh Laurie (also known as the infamous Dr House on the TV show House)  It was an incredible read!!


----------



## theslowcooker (Apr 18, 2011)

Anything John Grisham. I'm currently rereading The Innocent Man. It's a great book and it's Grisham's first piece of non-fiction.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Ok, so I have a new book that I can't wait to start,

Inside Of A Dog:What Dogs See, Smell and Know by Alexandra Horowitz

I'm taking this paperback to the Pool with me next week...


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

had my eye on that book just last week...sounds interesting...please let me know how you're liking it when you get to the pool. where are you in az? i just finished working(cheffin) at a guest ranch in pearce, 90 miles s.e of tuscon, in the chiracahua mountains. actually the ranch is situated inside a dormant volcano..magical place....you should make a point of getting out there if you can. at 5400 ft. its a lot cooler than most places in az. in the summer....by the way, that vito is one handsome boy!

joey


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Heh Thanks Joey!

Went to the Pool today, but still haven’t finished my magazines that I picked up with the book.

I will post my thoughts once I get started…

Was it the GrapeVine Canyon Ranch or Sunglow that you were at?  Either one is beautiful and I read their food is pretty good too.

We are just outside of Oracle, Arizona.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

ok, so I'm about half way through inside of a dog and it's very involved, not just an easy read for the summer, but that's a good thing to keep the mind sharp, right?


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

After reading of Madelyn Pugh's death (Head writer I Love Lucy et al) a few weeks back I got her autobiography. It was a great read. If you are a fan of Lucille Ball you'll enjoy this book. She lived to be 95!

Laughing with Lucy: My Life with America's Leading Lady of Comedy


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

the monkey wrench gang by edward abbey......controversial,funny, and soul waking and shaking...

joey


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

It's not books I've been reading just recently, but I would like to recommend the maritime adventure stores by the late Patrick O'Brien.They are known as the Aubrey-Maturin series (after the main characters), and if you like swashbuckers which are meticulously researched, you should give them a try.

You need to read them in order, as they are pretty much sequential.

http://orik.com/books/patrickobrien.htm

I've just finished _Ernie's America_, a selection of Ernie Pyle.s columns for the Scripps-Howard newspapers recounting his travels throughout the United States during the Great Depression. He was a gifted and sensitive reporter.

After the Depression, he was reassigned as a war correspondent during WW II. After reporting from Europe, he went to the Pacific... and ws killed during the invasion of Iwo Jima. I had followed his columns every day in his Washington paper, and was devastated at his death..

Mike


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

I'm big on crime fiction.

Just finished a book by Jon Kellerman. Working through another by Tony Hillerman. Also on the stack is the Southern Cross series by Patricia Cornwall.

I'm looking for book versions of Val McDermid's stuff. I really liked the BBC tv adaption "Wire In the Blood" of her novels.

I think I'm going to get that Ernie Pyle book for my dad this father's day.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Sun Tzu, "The Art of War"


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

PeteMcCracken said:


> Sun Tzu, "The Art of War"


Dude, if you like that you should get a copy of the 36 Stratagems. The illustrated editions are pretty cool.

The Prince too.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

MikeLM, I have never "read" any of the Patrick O'brien books but have listened to most of them on "Books on CD" (I have a decent commute to work and they help pass the time while I'm driving).  I finished "Dune" a few weeks back and am now starting on "Moby Dick."  I somehow escaped having to read it in school, but I love sea adventures, and thought that I really should read it.


----------



## gourmetm (Jun 27, 2011)

Gods, Ghosts, and Gangsters: Ritual Violence, Martial Arts, and Masculinity on the Margins of Chinese Society by Avron Boretz


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Fiction: "Zen and the art of motorcycle maintainence"

Non-Fiction:  "The Anarchist's toolchest".  Despite the title, the book is about woodworking.  The author considers himself an anarchist because he takes pleasure in making furniture by hand, designed to last for at least several generations, and really starts to preach agaist consumerism, especially for goods that are designed to be thrown away.  I find a few paralells in that book and in what I do...


----------



## john dt (Jun 27, 2011)

I have always wanted to finish reading some of the Russian classics on my shelf. Finally finishing _Crime and Punishment_; _War and Peace_ is next. Then, _The Idiot_ or _Anna Karenina_.

When I'm in the mood for lighter fare, I generally resort to some Elmore Leonard novels I haven't read yet.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Miss Parloa's New Cook Book : Kindle version


----------



## alpinesnow (Jul 31, 2011)

Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter

so  good, so far. 

I have such a short attention span, the book has to really grip me for me to keep reading it. Hence why I abandoned She's Come Undone after a few pages.


----------



## yummyspice (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm currently reading The Whisperers by John Connelly. Soon as I finish that I will be diving into Ted Dekker's, The Bride Collector.

I'll be back either Thurs. or next week. Chow4Now! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## indygal (Dec 7, 2010)

Fascinating read, From Change to Chains, by William Federer. Tells why Democracy NEVER works throughout history, going all the way back to the Greeks. (Republics last longer, but they too always end up in tatters) This is just volume one, I cannot wait for the rest!


http://www.amerisearch.net/store/product_info.php?products_id=69


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

An autobiography of President Garfield, called _Garfield_. Just started _Dance of Dragons_, book 5 in the R. R. Martin "Ice and Fire series." Just finished _Star Island_ by Hiasson; _Reversa_l by Connely; and _Bad Boy_ by Peter Robinson.

I got behind on Ian Rankin's Rebus somehow; read _A Question of Blood_, the penultimate novel a couple of weeks ago, and ordered _Exit Music_, 2009, (perhaps) the last, today.

BDL


----------



## melanie01 (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm rereading "The Gadfly" by Voynich. This is the third time I read this book and I still can't help crying...


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Right now I am reading "Life" Keith Richards biography. Very interesting so far, he sounds to not be the same drug addled guy that he appears to be. Still I am only 1/3 the way through.

I also just finished "Does the noise in my head bother you"? Steven Tylers autobiography. Also interesting, it shows that these for all their show biz lifestyles and excesses deep down are pretty much like the rest of us except with more money and time to get in trouble!


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

Been reading all of Stephen Hunter's works. (He wrote Point of Impact, which was made into the movie Shooter, starring Marky Mark as Bob Lee Swagger).

He wrote a few books on the character Bob Lee, as well as his father Earl Swagger, and many other works.

Also reading the Bourne series, both the originals by Robert Ludlum and the series continuation(s) by Eric Van Lustbader.

Some Stephen King, including The Dome (pretty good!).

John Adams (good read).

Whatever else I can get my hands on.


----------



## neptune (Oct 19, 2011)

I just finished The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo.

It was a very good read, but I'm not anxious to read the two other books in the series.


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

Just started Dead or Alive by Tom Clancy.


----------



## neptune (Oct 19, 2011)

You may be interested to know that TVs 'House" is based on Sherlock Holmes.....


----------



## chefboyarg (Oct 28, 2008)

Currently reading The Beach, which is an awesome book, haven't seen the movie yet. Written by the same author who wrote 28 Days Later. I think that one will be next on the list.


----------



## neptune (Oct 19, 2011)

Killing Mr Watson, by Peter Matthiessen.

It's a historical novel based on true stories from the early days of non native settlers in SW Florida around the turn of the 20th century.

I recommend it!


----------



## indygal (Dec 7, 2010)

NEPTUNE said:


> I just finished The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo.
> 
> It was a very good read, but I'm not anxious to read the two other books in the series.


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

The Daily Spanish Newspaper in Spanish Monday through Friday called El Pais and then on Fridays I also read El Mundo.

At the wkends I read either the L.A. Times, NY Times and / or the London Times. I also buy the Sunday Italian Newspaper and a French one to keep up with my langs. Sometimes a Portuguese or Brazilian newspaper or magazine or a Swiss German.

I am not reading a non gastronomic related book at the moment, though I have received a couple of Christmas gifts in this genre.

I had loved Eco´s work In Name of The Rose and I liked the film very much too.

Margcata.


----------



## indygal (Dec 7, 2010)

Just finished Stephen King's 10/22/63, Here is my review of it. It's quite a page turner, but as someone who like very thorough explanations of the "mysterious" stuff (Neal Stephenson is one of my favorites) it left me a bit dissatisfied.

http://www.goodreads.com/review/show/250939849

Read Jane Gardam's "Old Filth" over the holidays. Loved it. I'm a big fan of Ms. Gardam. I've ordered "The Man in the Wooden Hat", which tells the same story, only from the wife's perspective. Can't wait.

I'm about half finished with Reamde, Neal Stephenson's latest. I'm really enjoying it. It is more similar to one of my all time favorites which he wrote, "Cryptonomicon".

Also; Listening to Noam Chomsky "Failed States: The Abuse of Power and the Assault on Democracy" on my mp3 player as I walk the dogs.

Re-reading Dr. Dennis Cuddy's "Secret Records Revealed: The Men, the Money, and the Methods Behind the New World Order". There is a TON of historical fact (in most cases from the person's own records) in this book, and it takes many readings to understand the significance of most of it.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Reamde was fun. It lacked the really hard ideas of some of his other work but I still enjoyed it quite well.

I finally finished the 28th annual edition of The Year's Best Science Fiction edited by Gardner Dozois.

My friend gave the Game Of Thrones series for Christmas so that will be next.

Like Margcata, I'm a fan of Eco, and particularly his English translator William Weaver who has to translate those books. I look forward to The Prague Cemetery.


----------



## margcata (Sep 18, 2011)

@ Chef Ed B.

Fascinating subject matter. From my own personal experience having had 4 felines, all quite extraordinaire in their own right, and all distinctly unique in character, personality and body language ... Their body language is a whole language unto itself.

Margcata.


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

'double whammy' by carl hiaasen...'desert solitaire' by edward abbey.....

joey


----------



## indygal (Dec 7, 2010)

I have not read Uco's actual works of fiction, only his "Six Walks in the Fictional Woods".   Based on that, it seems he is a big fan of the kind of book I really dislike.   The discussion was very informative, though.   Very thought provoking about the relationship of the reader to the writer and what is expected of each.   But from his description, "Sylvie", which he raves on and on about, isn't the kind of book I'd like.   I'm going to give Foucault's Pendulum a go, though.   It seems to have everything I like.


----------



## neptune (Oct 19, 2011)

Hiassens books are great page turners, lots of fun to read.

Great vacation/ beach books. I highly recommend them.

But:

Like Steven King, after reading a few of his novels, you'll get tired of the schtick.


----------



## indygal (Dec 7, 2010)

Petrus Romanus, The Final Pope is Here"", Tom Horn, Christ Putnam.

I own this one and it came with a DVD chock full of referrence material - the actual documents scanned out from libraries I'll probably never visit.  Awesome.   The book says the last pope predicted in 1070, is about to emerge on the world scene, and all the prophecy associated with it.

In the middle of this, the library finally came up with Tom Horn's Nephilim  Stargates, which I read in the middle of the other one.  Fasinating stuff.  Takes the position that as the earth approaches the equinox intersection with the Milky Way, stargates will open up and other entities will be visiting earth (again - he traces descriptions back to Summarian, Mayan, and other sources, which all seem to point to the date Dec. 21, 2012).   Over and over again, he quotes the bible end times prophecy, "As it was in the days of Noah"  which was the time the giants resulting from fallen angel/human women matings, and Mr. Horn's view is that the same will happen again when the "others" (Watchers) return this time.   

He also takes the view that some nephilim survived the flood and their descendents embody evil in high places here and now.   I guess L Ron Hubbard and someone else tried to have spiritualist events to invite the others back.  At least that is cited in the book.   Very interesting.   It seems the 2nd half of Petrus Romanus rehashes some of this.  The first half is mostly history of the various Popes and the nature of the papacy (mostly bad) in the interveneing years between the prphecy (Malachi prophecy) and Pope Benedict - the current one, (XVI?)   Anyway, the next pope will be "Peter the Roman" according to prophecy and he will bring destruction to Rome.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Diana Gabaldon Written In My Own Hearts Blood


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Just finished this 
Nice bedtime read as the story was not too strenuous to follow.

mimi


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

I enjoy reading Umberto Eco as well (visited Focault's Pendulum in Paris). I read _On Beauty_, and _On Ugliness_. The latter being one of my all time favorites for the many references to classic art and literature, such as Dante, Hieronymus Bosch, etc. Not to mention the book is beautifully illustrated, and some of the best (morbid) poetry and imagery you'll find in any other book. Not just a must read, but a must own.










Although I've been extremely busy at work, I've made a point to find the time to read.. I read in the morning before leaving for work, during my lunch break, after work, and before bed. I also blog about art & lit as a way to unwind and relax during my down time. (http://stissinglane.blogspot.com/) I'm currently reading _Ezra Pounds:selected cantos. _In the last two weeks I've read _Ham On Rye_ by Charles Bukowski, not as good as his other novel _Women, _also_, Stories I Only Tell My Friends_ by Rob Lowe, _Fresh off the Boat_, By Eddie Huang, which by the way was fantastic! _Quiet, The Power of Introverts in a World that can't Stop Talking_ by Susan Cain. _Wishful Drinking_ by Carrie Fisher. Pretty diverse selection...I'm a sucker for bio's.

This will also give me an opportunity to shamelessly plug my friends book that was recently published called _Rarity of the Century_, by Fawzy Zablah. He also wrote _Ciao! Miami_. Great Writer, along the lines of Bukowki, Murakami, and Bolaño_._


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

IndyGal said:


> Just finished Stephen King's 10/22/63, Here is my review of it. It's quite a page turner, but as someone who like very thorough explanations of the "mysterious" stuff (Neal Stephenson is one of my favorites) it left me a bit dissatisfied.
> 
> http://www.goodreads.com/review/show/250939849
> 
> ...


Indy, I'm on goodreads too, love the site. Seems like we both have strong feelings about The Handmaids tale. lol


----------



## dreamshards8 (Dec 2, 2013)

I am currently not reading anything un-food related. I just to moved to Portland and found that I could get almost any worthy cookbook from the Public library so have been checking out many james beard award/popular books. I'm a student, mom, and a part time prep cook. I don't think I will have any time for other topics for at least a year, but I could be wrong.


----------

